# The Mandalorian S02E03 Chapter 11



## Bierboy

Bosch!!


----------



## getbak

I hope his character's name was Captain Bosch. That sounds like a Star Wars name. He is also another Deadwood alumnus to show up this season.


They did a great job making Katee Sackhoff look like Bo-Katan. She was like the animated character come to life. There were rumours that Sasha Banks' character (the other female Mandalorian with Bo-Katan) was going to be Sabine from Rebels, but that appears to not be true -- unless she's hiding her identity for some reason.

Now, Mando is on a quest to find Ahsoka. Can't wait!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

When the tadpole hatched, I couldn't help thinking that the Child was thinking "Ooh! Breakfast just turned into dinner!"


----------



## Lady Honora

Rob Helmerichs said:


> When the tadpole hatched, I couldn't help thinking that the Child was thinking "Ooh! Breakfast just turned into dinner!"


I think that the Child had no trouble eating the eggs because they were just that, eggs. Once they were fertilized and that one hatched, because the Child is Force sensitive, he recognized the tadpole as another sentient being, not food.


----------



## SullyND

Wonder if eventually we’ll see Mando taking his helmet off.

(Is this a spoiler thread?)


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

SullyND said:


> Wonder if eventually we'll see Mando taking his helmet off.
> 
> (Is this a spoiler thread?)


Yep. It has all the episode information in the title.


----------



## jsmeeker

SullyND said:


> Wonder if eventually we'll see Mando taking his helmet off.
> 
> (Is this a spoiler thread?)


you mean again? or just in season 2?


----------



## jsmeeker

Going to a forrest planet?

Will there be Ewoks?


----------



## vertigo235

Ahsoka!!!! Can’t wait


----------



## kdmorse

getbak said:


> They did a great job making Katee Sackhoff look like Bo-Katan. She was like the animated character come to life. There were rumours that Sasha Banks' character (the other female Mandalorian with Bo-Katan) was going to be Sabine from Rebels, but that appears to not be true -- unless she's hiding her identity for some reason.


Clearly I'm going to have to go catch up on Clone Wars. (I lost interest somewhere very early on). I had no idea who Bo-Katan was, or that she was anything other than a random character (until I googled). I did watch all of Rebels though so Ahsoka and Sabine I'm familiar with.

Edit: Quote Fixed


----------



## MikeekiM

Lady Honora said:


> I think that the Child had no trouble eating the eggs because they were just that, eggs. Once they were fertilized and that one hatched, because the Child is Force sensitive, he recognized the tadpole as another sentient being, not food.


I don't know about that... He had no troubles eating live frogs in season 1...


----------



## morac

getbak said:


> They did a great job making Katee Sackhoff look like Bo-Katan. She was like the animated character come to life.


I forgot that she voiced Bo-Katan in the Clone Wars, so the casting made perfect sense.


----------



## photoshopgrl

MikeekiM said:


> I don't know about that... He had no troubles eating live frogs in season 1...


Didn't he start to eat one and saw the kids laughing and spit it out though?


----------



## cheesesteak

A much better episode than #2.

Did everybody watching, unlike Mando, know that the Ood looking, ship captain guy was springing a trap on Mando? I sure did.


----------



## gchance

MikeekiM said:


> I don't know about that... He had no troubles eating live frogs in season 1...


Those were clearly just run of the mill frogs though, and not sentient beings like Frog Lady. That's my story and I'm sticking with it.


----------



## MikeekiM

photoshopgrl said:


> Didn't he start to eat one and saw the kids laughing and spit it out though?


I think you are correct... But his intent was there, right? If the kids didn't taunt him, I think he would have done the dirty deed... 



gchance said:


> Those were clearly just run of the mill frogs though, and not sentient beings like Frog Lady. That's my story and I'm sticking with it.


LOL... I support that...


----------



## photoshopgrl

cheesesteak said:


> A much better episode than #2.
> 
> Did everybody watching, unlike Mando, know that the Ood looking, ship captain guy was springing a trap on Mando? I sure did.


I knew it was a trap but I wasn't sure the intent. I thought maybe they were going to toss him in the pit and take BY for reward money. Guess that steel is really that valuable!


----------



## kdmorse

photoshopgrl said:


> I knew it was a trap but I wasn't sure the intent. I thought maybe they were going to toss him in the pit and take BY for reward money. Guess that steel is really that valuable!


I suppose that's going to be the plot for the rest of the season:

A) Hear of someone that can help
B) Go there, get ambushed by someone that just wants your armor
C) As part of the ambush, get another lead, goto A)


----------



## photoshopgrl

Also am I the only one still wondering what the dudes from the very beginning were actually planning to do with BY??


----------



## vertigo235

photoshopgrl said:


> Also am I the only one still wondering what the dudes from the very beginning were actually planning to do with BY??


They didn't care about BY, they just wanted the Beskar


----------



## photoshopgrl

vertigo235 said:


> They didn't care about BY, they just wanted the Beskar


No, I mean Season 1, Episode 1.


----------



## vertigo235

photoshopgrl said:


> No, I mean Season 1, Episode 1.


Ah yes, not sure.

We may still find out, they are still after BY after all. Gus is behind that right?


----------



## MacThor

getbak said:


> They did a great job making Katee Sackhoff look like Bo-Katan. She was like the animated character come to life.


I agree, although she did seem mighty young to be Bo-Katan. Wasn't she roughly the same age as Anakin, or even Obi-Wan in the Clone Wars? And now she's about the same age as Luke!


----------



## Lady Honora

MacThor said:


> I agree, although she did seem mighty young to be Bo-Katan. Wasn't she roughly the same age as Anakin, or even Obi-Wan in the Clone Wars? And now she's about the same age as Luke!


Since I assume she was younger than her sister Sateen who seemed to be Obi-wan's contemporary, Bo-Katan is probably older than Anakin but younger than Obi-wan. We know that the various races in the Star Wars Universe age at different rates. We don't know how natural born Mandalorians age. She probably looks normal for someone her age on Mandalore.


----------



## Craigbob

MacThor said:


> I agree, although she did seem mighty young to be Bo-Katan. Wasn't she roughly the same age as Anakin, or even Obi-Wan in the Clone Wars? And now she's about the same age as Luke!


Maybe Mandolrians age slower than other humans?


----------



## MacThor

Fair enough. I mean at this point we're still calling The Child "Baby Yoda" and we know he was 50 in the pilot.


----------

